# Clear 'Other' data from iPhone



## Mat (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey

I have an iPhone 3G, and have been using PhoneView to use it as a portable hard-drive between home and work.  It's works brilliantly, however I'm a little concerned that PhoneView isn't deleting the data properly as my iPhone's hard'drive is full yet there are no files displayed in PhoneView.  iTunes says that I have 5GB of music and 9GB of 'other' data.  Does anyone know how I can delete all the 'other' data, at least the stuff that shouldn't be there any longer?

Thanks
Mat


----------



## Frida (Mar 27, 2009)

You may find your answer here &#8230;

http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2008/08/01/iphone-restored-how-45gb-of-other-files-ate-my-storage/

(I hope it's ok to link to another forum)


----------

